# ATF Day



## 7starmantis (Mar 7, 2009)

A local chapter group we belong to (my wife is running for VP) is scheduling an ATF day. I thought it was good enough to share here. We will schedule the day on a Saturday and will all get together early to get the full days celebrations in. 

ATF day will begin with group shooting at our local gun range, followed by wine tasting at a local winery here, finished up with some great cigars. Nothing like celebrating our rights as Americnas! 

lol I can't wait, I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## searcher (Mar 7, 2009)

Here I thought you were saying you were going to get together and go shoot up a compound near your house.:biggun:


Now I am sad.:vu:


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 7, 2009)

Hah, no just celebrating with alcohol, tobacco, and firearms (not necessarily in that order). I'm all up for shooting up some compounds though!


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 7, 2009)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 9, 2009)

searcher said:


> Here I thought you were saying you were going to get together and go shoot up a compound near your house.:biggun:
> 
> 
> Now I am sad.:vu:


 And then set it on fire with everyone inside.......


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 9, 2009)

Have fun Adam! Good to see you posting again as well. :asian:


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 9, 2009)

Just looking at the title, I thought that the ATF had paid you a visit...  

How did the event go?


----------

